# 1 month old-10 minutes only



## sh118 (Dec 22, 2008)

My one month old has started to only take one side per feeding and for only about 10 minutes. That breast feels pretty empty when she is done. She pretty much refuses to take the other breast. If I can get her to, she nurses for about 4 minutes, then usually spits up a lot. I am burping her every 5 minutes on the first breast.
Any thoughts on this? Is she getting enough from that one 10 minute session? BF'ing has been very challenging for us so far and was just starting to get better, now this...


----------



## thedenverduo (Dec 8, 2008)

I went through the same thing with my ds. He is 11 weeks old now and thriving. The first piece of advice I can give to you is RELAX! What is your baby like when she nurses? Does she get fussy (hungry), and then nurse, and then seem content? Two things my amazing ped told me that helped me a lot: 1- If she wasn't getting enough to eat you would know! She would either be fussy even after you nursed her, or she wouldn't be making very many wet diapers. 2- A baby can drain a breast in 5-7 minutes if they are focused on the task at hand.

I counted wet diapers for a few days and that really helped me to see that he was getting PLENTY to eat. To this day he hardly ever nurses for more than 10 mins and rarely (I mean like 2 or 3 times in his life) has shown any interest in the second breast.

As long as she is wetting diapers and seeming content, just go with her cues and don't try to feed her more than she wants. Hope this helps!


----------



## sh118 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you so much! She does seem satisfied after nursing, and is making 6-7 wet diapers a day. It is just so hard to relax and trust my body and hers, especially after the first few weeks of her being a VERY slow weight gainer, and them telling me to nurse at least 10 minutes each side every two hours. I just don't think her stomach can handle that!...hence the spitting up after she tries the second side.
Good to know that since she is really going to town for the first 5 minutes she is probably draining it.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

That sounds like it could be very normal for your babe. I have "bigger" babies and they always seemed to be very efficient. Just keep track of those diapers and see how she's doing and I think you'll do well.


----------



## haydn'smommy (Aug 22, 2007)

My 8 wk old has been doing this for the last couple of weeks. It was a sudden change, from nursing for 45+min to nursing 10min on one side and 5-7 min on the other. I was so distraught about this pattern that I actually went to the LC and did a before and after weight. During the feeding there (which was a lazy feeding that only lasted 5min cause he was so sleepy) he got 3oz in 5min!!!
If your babe is making plenty of wet diapers and seems content, it's all good.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

When my dd was a very small baby, she would nurse no more than 10 minutes (usually a few minutes less) and only on one side at a time. My midwife was encouraging me to nurse her for longer, but she just wasn't interested! I didn't worry too much because she was gaining, wasn't fussy, and had wet (and poopy) diapers. That's just the way it was.


----------



## LittleBlackBug (Aug 6, 2009)

My little one is seven weeks and has been a five minute eater for a few weeks now, before that it was only fifteen or twenty at a time. My midwives said there was nothing to worry about as she is growing and is what they call a 'power sucker'. Good luck, your little one knows what it wants!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

As long as baby is wetting frequently, pooping lots, and gaining weight at a steady rate, I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Some babies do nurse efficiently in that time, I remember my sister had a baby at the same time as I did and hers was finished and up and buzzing around and I'd sit there for hours nursing all the time!!

I noticed in your post that you mentioned you had a lack in confidence in yourself and in your body, following your babies signals and your instincts is so important, society teaches and wants us to do be out and about, giving baby off to others within days of birth, but nature just doesn't want it to work like that, we as mothers really must do some inward reflection to decide for ourselves what our babies need, our babies are our teachers, having support around you is also so important, LLL can give you lots of that as can MDC.

As long as your baby is putting on weight, healthy and happy, wetting nappies and the like then enjoy this wonderful (but sadly short) time with your little one.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
As long as baby is wetting frequently, pooping lots, and gaining weight at a steady rate, I wouldn't worry about it at all.











Glad to hear that things have gotten better for you after the more challenging start!


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

My first 3 were all super efficient at the breast. 5 mins each side. At around 10mths they switched to just 1 side a feed! And the first two were both always on the higher end of the growth chart.

As all the wise Mamas before me have said, as long as they are peeing and pooping enough, gaining weight and happy then the system is working for them.

Congrats on your LO and try to enjoy the moments!


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

Both mine were/are like that. I timed my DD once- she did like 3 minutes per side. But definitely thrived. Now my son is the same way- if he took 10 mins on a side that would be a LONG nursing session for us LOL. But he's a big ol' chunk a chunka, so obviously he is getting what he needs. My babes are just EFFICIENT nursers!!


----------

